# Maître Capello ne s'arrête plus ! Déjà 2000 !!!



## Ploupinet

Et même plus de 2008, bonne année ! 
Bon alors je vais rendre à Calamitintin ce qui est à Calamitintin, c'est elle qui avait vu pour les 2000 en premier (pas bien le choix, sinon j'aurai pas à manger ).
En tout cas, bravo MC, continue ! Mais pas trop vite tout de même, on va finir par ne plus croire que tu es Suisse


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Déjà 2000??!! C'est vraiment incroyable ça!!

FÉLICITATIONS MAÎTRE CAPELLO et merci de toute l'aide précieuse que tu nous offres. 

Je suis très fascinée par ta maîtrise de la langue française et je suis sûre que c'est le cas chez beaucoup d'autres!

FÉLICITATIONS à nouveau, et pardonne mes fautes
Cristina M.


----------



## Calamitintin

Je ferai donc à manger au père Ploup ! 
Mais je tiens quand même à te féliciter de ton rythme extraordinaire. Il me semblait que le 1er congrat avait été ouvert il y a 2 ou 3 semaines seulement... 
Bravo donc, et peut-être à bientôt en Suisse !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*
F É L I C I T A T I O N S

*cher Maître,

c'est toujours un plaisir que de vous lire .
(Et c'est quand je me rends compte que j'ai oublié ma grammaire  )

Merci.
Martine

​


----------



## DearPrudence

Quelle idée de salir ainsi la réputation des Suisses : on ne pourra même plus dire qu'ils sont lents 

Bravo pour tous ces posts, visibles ou non


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Capello,

C'est bon de savoir que quelqu'un fera toujours « bon usage » du forum !  (même dans ses posts invisibles ! )

Garde-le haut !  (le verbe, surtout, le verbe...)


Cintia&Martine said:


> [...](Et c'est quand je me rends compte que j'ai oublié ma grammaire  )[...]


T'inquiète pas Martine, la mienne aussi !  Elles sont peut-être au même endroit toutes les deux, et elles se tiennent compagnie... 

Bisettes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ploupinet said:


> Et même plus de 2008, bonne année !
> Bon alors je vais rendre à Calamitintin ce qui est à Calamitintin, c'est elle qui avait vu pour les 2000 en premier (pas bien le choix, sinon j'aurai pas à manger ).


_Redde Calamitintinae quae sunt Calamitintinae…_ J'ai déjà lu ça quelque part il me semble…   (Je profite de pouvoir ressortir mes « restes » de latin étant donné que cette langue n'est pas tolérée sur les forums francophones…  Pourtant, dans les pages roses du dictionnaire de celle qui n'est ni brune ni blonde, on en trouve…)



> En tout cas, bravo MC, continue ! Mais pas trop vite tout de même, on va finir par ne plus croire que tu es Suisse


Bah ! Touuuut leu mooonde saaait bieeeen que leees Suiiiisses paaarlent coooome çaaaa… Mais comme c'est trop long à taper, à l'écrit ça ne se voit pas ! 



Calamitintin said:


> Je ferai donc à manger au père Ploup !
> Mais je tiens quand même à te féliciter de ton rythme extraordinaire. Il me semblait que le 1er congrat avait été ouvert il y a 2 ou 3 semaines seulement...


Bon appétit à tous les deux, alors !

Quant à mon « rythme extraordinaire », rassurez-vous, il baisse : je ne suis plus M. Quinze-posts-par-jour ; je ne suis plus que M. Treize-posts-par-jour…



DearPrudence said:


> Quelle idée de salir ainsi la réputation des Suisses : on ne pourra même plus dire qu'ils sont lents


Oui, franchement, quelle idée saugrenue ! 



> Bravo pour tous ces posts, visibles ou non


Ça y est ! Qu'ai-je *encore* fait ?  Quelle est cette histoire de messages invisibles ? Est-ce parce que j'écris des messages cochons et qu'ils sont censurés (même pas vrai) ou est-ce parce que je publie *réellement* des messages invisibles comme ici ? Dans les deux cas, ce serait à l'insu de mon plein gré !



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> C'est bon de savoir que quelqu'un fera toujours « bon usage » du forum !


Même pas toujours… Preuve en sont les messages de modérateurs que je reçois parfois !  (Heureusement, vous n'en savez rien ; mon honneur est donc sauf… Oups ! Trop tard ! )



> Garde-le haut ! (le verbe, surtout, le verbe...)


Non, non, je ne porte *jamais* de bikini ! Quelle idée saugrenue !
Ah ? Ce n'est pas de ça qu'il s'agit ? Ah oui, je n'avais pas vu le trait d'union…


----------



## Punky Zoé

2000 (et quelques posts), c'est encore bien trop peu pour mettre un terme au Maître ! eek

Un réchauffement de la planète WR, par la Suisse, est donc annoncé pour les prochains jours.

*   On *_*s'*_ *vous en félicite, Maître !   *​


----------



## pyan

Maître Capello said:


> Même pas toujours… Preuve en sont les messages de modérateurs que je reçois parfois !  (Heureusement, vous n'en savez rien ; mon honneur est donc sauf… Oups ! Trop tard !  )


Chut! Ça reste entre nous...

Congratulations.  I always enjoy reading your posts.  Please continue patiently explaining things to us Anglophones, while being gentle with Francophones too.  Thank you.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Félicitations Maître Capello! 
Au plaisir de te croiser plus souvent.


----------



## hunternet

Bravo Maître !

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir vous lire plus souvent en français, mais chacun de vos posts est un plaisir des yeux et de la langue !


----------



## Maître Capello

Punky Zoé said:


> 2000 (et quelques posts), c'est encore bien trop peu pour mettre un terme au Maître ! eek
> Un réchauffement de la planète WR, par la Suisse, est donc annoncé pour les prochains jours.



Un *refroidissement*, plutôt, puisque *ça pèle haut* !  (En matière de paludoludiverbisme, je me défends assez bien… )



hunternet said:


> chacun de vos posts est un plaisir des yeux et de la langue !


Ah ça ! Ce que tu fais avec ta langue ne me regarde pas !  (Eh oui ! J'ai osé… )

*Ces bêtises dites, merci à tous pour vos encouragements ! 
*


----------



## BigRedDog

MC  *Tout* vaux paustes son intéreçant! j'apprant bocou avec vou!!  

Merci pour chaque remarque qui nous apprend bien de choses et aussi pour la gentillesse tranquille avec laquelle vous répondez aux chiens fous


----------



## tie-break

Cher Maître, pour l'instant...impossible de t'attraper !

Félicitations pour tes 2000 posts !  




BigRedDog said:


> MC *Tout* vaux paustes son intéreçant! j'apprant bocou avec vou!!


 
*moua ossi japprond bocou grase à toua scer metre ! desormé jaicri san fotes *


----------



## bloomiegirl

Hi Maître Capello...

Congratulations on 2000 !  (wow) 
I really enjoy yours posts, especially your humor. 

To the next 2000...
...BloomieGirl


----------



## Maître Capello

BigRedDog said:


> MC  *Tout* vaux paustes son intéreçant! j'apprant bocou avec vou!!





tie-break said:


> moua ossi japprond bocou grase à toua scer metre ! desormé jaicri san fotes



Vous essayez de me faire avoir une attaque, c'est bien ça ?  Mais rassurez-vous, mon cœur est bien accroché !

De toute façon, comme c'est l'intention qui compte (un, deux, trois, quatre… ), mettons que je n'ai rien vu…


----------



## jierbe31

BravoMaître et toutes mes félicitations.
D'où peut donc bien provenir la soi-disant réputation de lenteur des Helvètes ?
La somme de tes contributions en est le meilleur démenti.
Continue à nous régaler de tes interventions si pertinentes et parfois même impertinentes.


----------



## Maître Capello

jierbe31 said:


> Continue à nous régaler de tes interventions si pertinentes et parfois même impertinentes.


Ça, c'est bien un des meilleurs compliments qu'on puisse me faire !  Merci JRB !


----------

